# Tips, advice, and again.... many times over.



## Valy (12 Dec 2009)

Hello everybody! 

Basically I am looking for a new bike, and this seems like a good place to get some help. 

I have had a bike for about 6 years now and it is a full suspension one, and I think it was about £150 when it was bought. It is now sort of starting to go... 

There are a few things that I've noticed - there are full suspension bikes for about £200 and after a little chat with a few guys in the local[ish] bike shop it seems that these £200 full-suspension bikes are, so to say, out of the question and that a good quality bike would be around £300-£400 with front shock-absorbers. I've noticed a few of these "Rockriders" - and there was one for about £300 which got a good review from bikeradar. however the availability of these, at least from Google searches in the UK seems kind of limited. 

I am leaning towards the Carra Kraken and the GT Aggressor XC2 both of which seem to be fairly respected. 

So I'm thinking - would a front-suspension bike be alright for some rough ground every now and then? Mainly going to be on cycling paths and tarmac though. What about the rear - would it take a few rough boulders sticking out at... maybe 20-25 KM/H? 

And one more thing - inches and bikes... I am about 190CM tall and I have longish legs - how does one determine the size of the frame needed? It is the frame that's mentioned, right? 

Erm, so I'm not even sure whether I've got off to the right start regarding the prices of the bikes... Of course you get better stuff as you go it seems but... yeah. sfghsfhsfhstrhfgh 

I'm gonna stop now in fear of having a verborrhea attack. 

Any insights and such would be really appreciated! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Globalti (12 Dec 2009)

Welcome! You certainly don't want to be looking at a cheap full-suspension bike. Anything cheap will weigh a ton and will have a crappy high-tensile steel frame and rubbish components. You're better off spending your cash on a decent front suspension only bike, these have been around now for around 15 years; before that everybody rode full rigid and none of us is any the worse for it. Front forks, especially on cheaper bikes, will weigh almost as much as the fame but will give you a comfortable ride on rocky ground. The more you can spend the better and lighter the forks will be and the better the frame and the components. Definitely look at something by Specialized or Carrera or GT, they are all respected and £400 is a good entry-level budget. If you want to get a better quality bike have a careful look at second-hand because there you'll get something good that has had the depreciation taken out of it. You might need to spend some cash on a few new bits and pieces but remember that everything on a bike can be replaced or repaired. In some respects a second-hand bike is a better idea because you won't worry about damaging it - Sod's Law says that the first time you go out on your shiny brand new bike you'll fall off it and damage it. 

As for size I can't advise you but others will be along soon who can. Meanwhile have a look at the website of Sheldon Brown, a very comprehensive site full of good advice and info. Here: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/home.html

Have fun!


----------



## Valy (12 Dec 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> Welcome! You certainly don't want to be looking at a cheap full-suspension bike. Anything cheap will weigh a ton and will have a crappy high-tensile steel frame and rubbish components. You're better off spending your cash on a decent front suspension only bike, these have been around now for around 15 years; before that everybody rode full rigid and none of us is any the worse for it. Front forks, especially on cheaper bikes, will weigh almost as much as the fame but will give you a comfortable ride on rocky ground. The more you can spend the better and lighter the forks will be and the better the frame and the components. Definitely look at something by Specialized or Carrera or GT, they are all respected and £400 is a good entry-level budget. If you want to get a better quality bike have a careful look at second-hand because there you'll get something good that has had the depreciation taken out of it. You might need to spend some cash on a few new bits and pieces but remember that everything on a bike can be replaced or repaired. In some respects a second-hand bike is a better idea because you won't worry about damaging it - Sod's Law says that the first time you go out on your shiny brand new bike you'll fall off it and damage it.
> 
> As for size I can't advise you but others will be along soon who can. Meanwhile have a look at the website of Sheldon Brown, a very comprehensive site full of good advice and info. Here: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/home.html
> 
> Have fun!



Thanks for the reply. As far as used bikes go - yeah. My dad says that some people might buy really expensive bikers but barely use them, thus want to sell them. One thing I have no way of knowing is what the bike's been through and how it's been treated. Like with many 2nd hand things really. There might be some really good deals and some not so good maybe... 

There was a bike on gumtree I saw a few weeks ago and the text said that it was merely ridden from the bike shop to the flat and has not been used much as it was a 2nd bike or something similar. The price was quite a bit lower than the retail price - which was in the text, so there. 

As far as bikes without suspension go - yeah, in Russia for example bikes with rear drum brakes were quite present in 2003, and I think they are still there now, probably quite widely used. Just a little "blurb". 

So it's been a few hours since I actually started this post as I've been out for a few hours during which time I was around Halfords, then we drove to another Halfords. 

I had a look (literally, no trying out. ) at both bikes and they both seem quite similar. The GT Aggressor XC2 seemed to have chunkier tires, but that's about all I could tell was different overall/at a glance. The Carrera Kraken seemed to have something up with the gears as the pedals would not turn as freely backwards as on all the other bikes I tried it on. That kind of brings about another thing, as to whether Halfords would put it together well. I've got the idea that it is something of a lottery and that you can get a good guy assembling it or one which is not very clued up... 

Is this is a reasonable concern to have? Is there some sort of qualification one would need to have to assemble bikes in Halfords? 

Another thing is that after seeing the tires in real life, it seems like they would be plenty for some rough ground, like the stuff I'm likely to go onto sometimes.

EDIT: Yeah, another thing is that these bikes seem to have a smaller top gear around the pedals compared to my current bike - does that mean that the top speed would be less? Would 30-40 KM/H be possible with reasonable RPM on the pedals? I have a feeling that I'm asking quite a few questions, but I just would like to be aware of what is what.


----------



## Globalti (13 Dec 2009)

Why Halfords? It's a complete lottery as you've already read, with their staff. They are just a car parts supermarket who tinker around selling bikes. I bet there's half a dozen good bike shops within an hour's drive of you, you need to be going to these privately-owned shops and asking questions, looking, learning, comparing, riding, you'll get real experienced advice at each shop and if you buy from one of them you'll be supporting a family business, not a megacorp. You don't say where you are in the country - tell us and you'll get some recommendations of good shops. You could also do with buying and reading a few magazines like MBR, What Bike? and Singletrack - have a look at their website too, I expect you'll find some reviews on there and those guys at Singletrack know a few things about mountain bikes. 

BY the way the chunkiness of the tyres has nothing to do with where the bike can go, but they will affect the speed once you get onto tarmac. Fat, knobbly tyres will roll much more slowly on tarmac as your effort will be wasted in squirming those knobbles around and making lots of noise. Just to put this in perspective, on a road bike an amateur can expect to average around 15 mph whereas on an MTB, off road, around 6 mph. They are much lower geared than road bikes and you need that tiny granny ring for climbing steep hills. If you want more speed, fit some narrower tyres like a 1.8 Panaracer Fire XC Pro and pump them up as hard as it says on the sidewall. 

You really do need to ride bikes and try them for fit before buying and that means narrowing your choice down according to budget then going to the shops and getting a ride. A proper bike shop willl set them up for you and if you don't go on a Saturday they will take care to set the saddle at the right height and distance from the bars. While you're at the bike shops ask about their second-hand trade-in bikes. I once bought a superb road bike in almost brand new condition for £150, which would have made a perfect commuter.


----------



## Valy (13 Dec 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> Why Halfords? It's a complete lottery as you've already read, with their staff. They are just a car parts supermarket who tinker around selling bikes. I bet there's half a dozen good bike shops within an hour's drive of you, you need to be going to these privately-owned shops and asking questions, looking, learning, comparing, riding, you'll get real experienced advice at each shop and if you buy from one of them you'll be supporting a family business, not a megacorp. You don't say where you are in the country - tell us and you'll get some recommendations of good shops. You could also do with buying and reading a few magazines like MBR, What Bike? and Singletrack - have a look at their website too, I expect you'll find some reviews on there and those guys at Singletrack know a few things about mountain bikes.
> 
> BY the way the chunkiness of the tyres has nothing to do with where the bike can go, but they will affect the speed once you get onto tarmac. Fat, knobbly tyres will roll much more slowly on tarmac as your effort will be wasted in squirming those knobbles around and making lots of noise. Just to put this in perspective, on a road bike an amateur can expect to average around 15 mph whereas on an MTB, off road, around 6 mph. They are much lower geared than road bikes and you need that tiny granny ring for climbing steep hills. If you want more speed, fit some narrower tyres like a 1.8 Panaracer Fire XC Pro and pump them up as hard as it says on the sidewall.
> 
> You really do need to ride bikes and try them for fit before buying and that means narrowing your choice down according to budget then going to the shops and getting a ride. A proper bike shop willl set them up for you and if you don't go on a Saturday they will take care to set the saddle at the right height and distance from the bars. While you're at the bike shops ask about their second-hand trade-in bikes. I once bought a superb road bike in almost brand new condition for £150, which would have made a perfect commuter.



I live around Newcastle. I have been to one LBS to get the left crank changed on my current bike. I have a feeling that the bikes in there might be more expensive, but yes - they more or less certainly will be more knowledgeable/experienced about bikes and that's a plus. 

IIRC they are selling this:a Ridgeback MX4
It seems like a good bike and the price is around budget - but of course I'm saying that after looking at it for a few minutes.  

There are also Core bikes, but I don't know which as that section of the website won't load for the LBS.

As far as riding each one goes - can they be vastly different? I suppose I there could be a few things that are a bit different, but otherwise I assume they are all similar in a way. As far as gearing goes though - yeah, for that reason, if possible I would like to try a few out. However they all seem to have similar sized front cogs.

Another EDIT: Halfords because the choice is alright, and the price I assume would be lower.


----------



## valleyold boy (13 Dec 2009)

Halfords do get some stick on here,however the Carrera range is reliable,affordable bikes.I bought one a few weeks back on a web special offer for £200 and it has been selling at £430 for most of the year.I wouldnt have paid the higher price but £200 is a bargain.I was at the Caerphilley branch when they checked it through and made sure myself that I was happy with the workmanship.


----------



## Valy (13 Dec 2009)

valleyold boy said:


> Halfords do get some stick on here,however the Carrera range is reliable,affordable bikes.I bought one a few weeks back on a web special offer for £200 and it has been selling at £430 for most of the year.I wouldnt have paid the higher price but £200 is a bargain.I was at the Caerphilley branch when they checked it through and made sure myself that I was happy with the workmanship.



So can you oversee the entire process of assembly. That's another thing - what exactly gets assembled?

I dono, I'm keen on the Carrera Kraken right now, though the MX4 could also be a really good bike as it has been chosen by the bike shop.


----------



## valleyold boy (13 Dec 2009)

The bike is basically assembled,I was making sure that the front and rear deraileur were functioning correctly,that the brakes were adjusted and functional.the handlebars fixed ok the handle bar stem secured.I wanted to ensure the bike fit,saddle height/position etc myself at home.


----------



## Valy (13 Dec 2009)

valleyold boy said:


> The bike is basically assembled,I was making sure that the front and rear deraileur were functioning correctly,that the brakes were adjusted and functional.the handlebars fixed ok the handle bar stem secured.I wanted to ensure the bike fit,saddle height/position etc myself at home.



I see. But how does it come "in the box" What would you have to put together?


----------



## Globalti (13 Dec 2009)

When bikes come in a box they are almost completely disassembled, as far as I know.

You ask if different bikes can ride so differently and the answer is that they do - each has its own feel and character. This comes from the frame materials and the frame geometry and the finishing kit. That's why it's so important to try a few around the shop car park and further if they will allow you.

As many on this forum will tell you, it's worth spending a few quid extra and buying from a good shop if you don't feel confident fixing your own bike. In return for your support they will give you good service and free advice and will sell you the acessories you need. You must choose a shop and build a relationship with the owner and the mechanics; take along a packet of biscuits for their tea breaks, it will repay you a hundred-fold. Hang around, chat, ask questions and don't try too hard to haggle - look on the extra spends as an investment in your future as a cyclist. Remember the equation goes both ways - they have to pay the bills but you need their knowledge and experience. Many shops have a regular mid-week and weekend chain gang that goes out - joining them would improve your knowledge, your fitness and your repertoire of local routes.

When I lived in Gosforth I used to buy my bits from M Steel Cycles. That was a proper bike shop. Isn't there also a huge shop on a hill going west out of the city? I can't remember the name of the road; I nearly got run over there when I jay-walked in front of a builder's van. Westgate Road?

That Ridgeback MX4 looks a fantastic starter bike.


----------



## Valy (13 Dec 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> When bikes come in a box they are almost completely disassembled, as far as I know.
> 
> You ask if different bikes can ride so differently and the answer is that they do - each has its own feel and character. This comes from the frame materials and the frame geometry and the finishing kit. That's why it's so important to try a few around the shop car park and further if they will allow you.
> 
> ...


Hahaha... van stereotypes.  

But yeah I see what you are talking about with the bike shops. As far as fixing my bike - I did fiddle a lot with the brakes and gears with my current bike, and I guess nothing stops me from keeping a check on any of the bikes I'm considering atm - it's just depends what might come up and really I don't know many technical details when it comes to bikes like these. 

I'm leaning towards the Carrera Kraken as I said before, but that is mostly based on the review from bikeradar. It looks like it's only at Halfords, though maybe not. I'll ask my dad about a bike shop near West Gate - looking at Google maps it seems to be roughly in an area where there are a lot of motorbike shops. how long ago was it that the sgop was there? ALso looked at the M Steel site and they seem to have bikes which are fairly expensive - like around 1k and up. So yeah - will see.


----------



## Globalti (14 Dec 2009)

I have just checked for you on Yell.com. There's the Edinburgh Bicycle Cooperative in Byker, there's Denton Cycles in Scotswood Road - I think that's the one I was thinking of. There's one called Cyclelogical in Forest Hall Road, there's M Steel and there's an Evans Cycles in the Metro Centre. All of these would be better than Halfords and most will have second hand trade-ins. Evans do some pretty good deals, you can see their website here: http://www.evanscycles.com/

When you buy a quality bike you will need to learn to do minor repairs and adjustments, otherwise it's going to cost you a fortune and a lot of wasted time going back to the shop. Also the whole ethos of mountain biking is that you are supposed to be self-sufficient when out on the bike and capable of fixing or bodging anything to get you home.


----------



## Valy (14 Dec 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> I have just checked for you on Yell.com. There's the Edinburgh Bicycle Cooperative in Byker, there's Denton Cycles in Scotswood Road - I think that's the one I was thinking of. There's one called Cyclelogical in Forest Hall Road, there's M Steel and there's an Evans Cycles in the Metro Centre. All of these would be better than Halfords and most will have second hand trade-ins. Evans do some pretty good deals, you can see their website here: http://www.evanscycles.com/
> 
> When you buy a quality bike you will need to learn to do minor repairs and adjustments, otherwise it's going to cost you a fortune and a lot of wasted time going back to the shop. Also the whole ethos of mountain biking is that you are supposed to be self-sufficient when out on the bike and capable of fixing or bodging anything to get you home.


Yeah I see what you mean. But most of the stuff is common sense, I was just talking about any specific details that I do not know. 

Tanks for the info on the bike shops, funnily enough just before i read the post I got told of the biker shop.

Now there is the Gary Fisher Wahoo 2010 bike in the equation... 

I don't particularly like the look of it, but the review at least fro mBR is quite good - so in the end I might have to go around those shop and try to ride some.


----------



## Salad Dodger (14 Dec 2009)

Hello Valv

Just going back to your original post for a minute, you mentioned Rockrider (by Decathlon). Do be aware that Decathlon sell some bikes that are not on their website... the Rockrider 6.3 is a full suspension model for around £360 and there is a lower spec model at around £295 if memory serves correctly.

They may not be to your taste, and you may not be close to a Decathlon store, but if you are then they would certainly be worth a look, if only for comparison purposes against whatever other bikes are on your shortlist.


----------



## Valy (14 Dec 2009)

Salad Dodger said:


> Hello Valv
> 
> Just going back to your original post for a minute, you mentioned Rockrider (by Decathlon). Do be aware that Decathlon sell some bikes that are not on their website... the Rockrider 6.3 is a full suspension model for around £360 and there is a lower spec model at around £295 if memory serves correctly.
> 
> They may not be to your taste, and you may not be close to a Decathlon store, but if you are then they would certainly be worth a look, if only for comparison purposes against whatever other bikes are on your shortlist.



It seems like the closes bike shop to me is in Sheffield - I live in Newcastle. 

So it does not look like that... I think the Ridgeback MX4 and the GF Wahoo are the ones I will try to try in a few of the "local" shops mentioned in this thread. 

That is wierd that a company would sell stuff and not mention it on their site though.


----------



## valleyold boy (14 Dec 2009)

Halfords have a deal on the Gt agressor X3 on the web at £269.99 worth looking at,you can order over the web and pick up at your local store so yousre not faced with abike in abox thro the post(which costs £10 for delivery.


----------



## Valy (14 Dec 2009)

valleyold boy said:


> Halfords have a deal on the Gt agressor X3 on the web at £269.99 worth looking at,you can order over the web and pick up at your local store so yousre not faced with abike in abox thro the post(which costs £10 for delivery.



Dono - I have not really considered the XC3.


----------



## Valy (21 Dec 2009)

UPDATE: 

After sitting on a few bikes and.. err pushing around one them in the shops it seems like the GT Avalanche 3.0 Disk Hydro 2010 is the one I will end up getting - the seat was reasonably soft, unlike on the XC2, Kraken and the Specialized Hardrock Sport. 

There are the hydraulic brakes on the Avalanche 3.0 DH '10. The handlebars seemed a bit wide, but I will either get used to them or I could ask for them to be cut down as the guy I was talking to mentioned.


----------



## Valy (24 Dec 2009)

The bike I should ahve on Monday is the Specialized Hardrock Copm Disk 2010. 21" frame.

EDIT: and yeah - thanks for all the replies and help people!


----------

